# 9 week old golden weight



## TaraSue (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a 9 week old golden... I took him to the vet last week for a checkup and he only weighed 4 pounds on the dot. He has normal activity and has been a picky eater, however I began to add a touch of water to his dry dog food and he has started to gobble it right up now. My question is- is this a normal weight for a golden at his age? I know that he was not the runt because I saw the runt of his litter and my Marley was substantially larger.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not sure but I know when I got my puppy at 6 weeks he went to the vet the next day and he weighed 10.7 lbs. The vet said that's way too much and cut down his food. We go back when he's 10 weeks and vet said he should still way 10.7 at that time. He said it's much better for them to put weight on slowly. Somebody with more puppy knowledge will be along to answer you better. Would love to see pictures ♥


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Four pounds seems a little low. Was the vet happy with his weight and health in general? Perhaps he'll start putting on some weight with the water being added to his kibble.

My puppy Lexx weighed 14 pounds at 8 weeks old. He is now 3.5 months and just weighed in at 32 pounds. It sounds like alot but he's very lean.


----------



## TaraSue (Sep 3, 2012)

How do I post a picture in my thread?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Four pounds definitely sounds too small. Molly was 11 pounds at 9 weeks.


----------



## TaraSue (Sep 3, 2012)

The vet said he was a little too thin... He seems to have put on weight in this past week though. All vitals were seemingly healthy though. If I could figure out how to I would post a picture from my phone.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

In quick reply click on the yellow box above where you type (2nd from right) your picture needs to be on a website like twitpic or whatever, just copy & paste the url into the yellow box


----------



## TaraSue (Sep 3, 2012)

Tell me if this works (sorry I'm new at this)


----------



## TaraSue (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## TaraSue (Sep 3, 2012)

https://mobile.twitter.com/Tarasue85Tara/photos?idx=0


Wow I don't know why this is so difficult for me. Might have to give it up!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

TaraSue said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/Tarasue85Tara/photos?idx=0
> 
> 
> Wow I don't know why this is so difficult for me. Might have to give it up!


Adorable! Doesn't look as skinny as I was expecting


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Did you check with your breeder to see how the other puppies are doing? Zoey came home 8 1/2 weeks and weighed 16 lbs.


----------



## TaraSue (Sep 3, 2012)

Late reply... Normal at the time since I'm getting up every few hours in the middle of the night to ensure that potty training stays on track! I did ask the breeder and she claims that all of the other dogs are close to this weight as well. She also tells me that Marley's dad weighed 4 lbs at 8 weeks as well and he is now 85 lbs. 

https://mobile.twitter.com/Tarasue85Tara/status/242484514956402688


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Mav was 9.6lbs at 8 weeks.


----------



## Umqueen33 (Jul 24, 2012)

I just took Charley to the vet on Friday and he is 14.25 pounds at 8 weeks.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My Golden was 9lbs at 10 weeks old. He was small. Now he's 90lbs.


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

Casey weighed 19 pounds at 9 weeks, but now he's just an average golden size...i wouldn't worry about it if your vet isn't. Just keep on trying to put on weight and see how it goes.


----------



## Sadie's mum (Mar 1, 2012)

Sadie was only 4.3 pounds at 8 weeks. However, she's a rescue, so is likely not a pure Golden. We weighed her at a couple of weeks ago (at 8 months old) and she was 32 pounds - so still pretty small...


----------



## Ipsita Girolla (Mar 30, 2017)

Even I am worried about my male 9 week old golden retriever puppy being underweight I am from India and my puppy weighs 2.3 kgs at 9 weeks he became skinny since he got a bout of diarrhoea and has been at the same size and weight maybe has lost weight since he was 6 weeks old


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 
5lbs (2.3kg) does seem light for a 9 week old. What are you feeding him now? Perhaps you could give him some extra small meals, preferably with higher protein until he starts gaining weight. Also, if he is eating dry puppy kibble, adding puppy milk to make it softer may help him eat more.


----------



## Ipsita Girolla (Mar 30, 2017)

He eats wet kibble which is high in calories Royal canin maxi starter and I also give him boiled egg white at times and daily protein supplements like zip vit but I think food is not adequate since I stopped giving him much as he got diarrhoea from overeating he got a little fat in between but is again lean as he recovered from diarrhoea the third time since I brought him now


----------



## Ipsita Girolla (Mar 30, 2017)

I checked him again he's at 2.65 kgs now he's always gaining weight so let's see thanks


----------

